# Is the 2.5 and 3.5 Auto/Manual tranny the same?



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Does anyone know the 2.5 and 3.5 Auto as well as Manual transmission are the same?


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I got curious and checked the FSM and found that they use the same transmission model number for both the auto and manual between the QR and VQ motors, but there are some internal component differences. The VQ has a higher stall speed torque converter, more clutches in the clutch packs and the final gear ratio is higher. The manual in the QR has lower (higher numerically) 1st & 2nd gears and final gear ratios, clutch and pressure plate are larger on the VQ. Theirs more, but these were the one that jumped out a me.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks MakoMeat, we need more info on the hp limit for the QR auto tranny because some of us are interest in boosted the QR (since there are so many Spec-V turbo choices now!).


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> 1st & 2nd gears and final gear ratios, clutch and pressure plate are larger on the VQ. Theirs more, but these were the one that jumped out a me.



That would explain a lot.

I think for the manual QR guys looking to boost, we should just switch gears wtih the VQ for 1 and 2 and then use the clutch and pressure plate. That would allow for good gear ratios with the turbo so it can spool with the longer gears and the clutch could handle the power since it would be making similar numbers to a VQ. Theoretically speaking :thumbup:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Get the lightened flywheel, instead. Or do both.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I say both if it fits


----------

